# No ATVs on Wyoming HMA



## lone hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

The Bear River Divide HMA has a new rule this year that was just posted. Possession or use of ATVs, etc. are prohibited. In my view a good move, but will likely catch some off guard. Check the rules before you go;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the post lone hunter.

We lost some HMA ground this year in southwest Wyoming because "sportsman" are not following the rules.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

What grounds were lost? That is too bad. I used it once and was a great program.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

N8ON said:


> What grounds were lost? That is too bad. I used it once and was a great program.


Yes, it is a great program. Hats off to the landowners and livestock associations, many of which are from Utah, who participate in the Hunter Management Area (HMA) program. And of course, kudos to the WY Game & Fish Department.

Part of Coyote Creek was lost after a vandalism incident a couple years ago. Half of the Knight Ridge HMA is open only for elk hunting now.

My opinion:
Given the increasing number of HMA rule-breakers, particularily the local yocals, if the mule deer herd rebounds the outfitters will take over much of what now is the HMA in southwest Wyoming. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The latest bulletin from the Game & Fish.

http://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/WYWGFD/bulletins/8c4192


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Like lone hunter was saying, possession of ATVs will not be allowed on private roads within the Bear River Divide HMA. This includes the well-traveled Whitney Canyon Road and what is called the Haul Road.

"Possession" means on a trailer or in the back of a pickup.

see: http://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/WYWGFD/bulletins/8c4192


----------

